# ideas for adult riding club rally



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

We are doing a cookout-bring a dish to pass and an obstacle......think it will be fun, but we are all into ddesensitizing our horses. Dosn't have to be elaborate....I am bringing beer-my horse spoojs when you open one on his back. Another person is bringing a large inflatable christmas decoration....be creative and have fun!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

If you (or anyone you know) has one of those giant horse soccer balls, you could organize a little horse-soccer game. Of course, the horses would have to be somewhat okay with that level of chaos, but it can be a lot of fun once they are used to the idea!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

When I was a kid, we would play tag on horseback, which was a blast!


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

A poker run is always fun. The riders have to go to 5 different 'stations' where they receive 1 playing card. The stations can be hidden or posted, attended or not, up to you. Unattended, each card has to be in an envelope (no peeking!). At the end, the person with the best poker hand wins a prize.
If you get rained out again, you can 'mix it up' in the arena. Just have your 5 buckets of cards hung on posts around the arena, and set up obstacle course to get to them, anything to make it fun.


----------

